# ZHealth Cardiology Coding Seminar Question



## EmilyLitella (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone attended any of ZHealth's three day coding seminars on Interventional Radiology, Cardiology and Endovascular Surgery?  

If so, what were your impressions on the workshop and instructors?  Was it suitable for both beginning and advanced cardiology coders?  Any feedback is appreciated.  

I am a CPC, CPC-H with ortho, family practice and general surgery coding/billing experience.  I have an excellent knowledge of anatomy and physiology and a background in biology/chemistry.  I now need to further my skills in all areas of cardiology coding.  I am very enthused and up to the challenge.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 13, 2009)

EmilyLitella said:


> Has anyone attended any of ZHealth's three day coding seminars on Interventional Radiology, Cardiology and Endovascular Surgery?
> 
> If so, what were your impressions on the workshop and instructors?  Was it suitable for both beginning and advanced cardiology coders?  Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> ...



I went a few years ago. I thought the workshop and instructors were excellent. I give them an A+

HTH


----------

